
Keep Our Mountains Free. And Dangerous - privong
https://nytimes.com/2018/01/13/opinion/sunday/keep-our-mountains-free-and-dangerous.html?
======
masonic

      And yet, the decree appears to be a first — no such regulation exists on any of the world’s mountains
    

The NYT fancies itself to be guardians of truth, but their reporting can sure
get sloppy.

[http://www.dw.com/en/mount-everest-nepal-bans-solo-
mountain-...](http://www.dw.com/en/mount-everest-nepal-bans-solo-mountain-
climbs/a-41978911)

[https://inhabitat.com/nepal-passes-law-to-make-climbers-
clea...](https://inhabitat.com/nepal-passes-law-to-make-climbers-clean-up-mt-
everests-shocking-garbage/)

[http://www.alanarnette.com/blog/2017/12/06/nepal-to-ban-
ever...](http://www.alanarnette.com/blog/2017/12/06/nepal-to-ban-everest-
climbers-with-disabilities/)

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/article-2587846/Nepal-
set-...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/article-2587846/Nepal-set-
introduce-restrictions-climbers-Mount-Everest-death-zone.html)

[https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/nepal-everest-limits-
feat...](https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/nepal-everest-limits-
feat/index.html)

------
Simulacra
I think it makes perfect sense to require some base level of expertise or
equipment to climb some of these mountains. I spent the summer working in
Alaska. The stories I heard of people trying to climb Denali without any
experience, or proper equipment, costing the local rescue squad a lot of money
to come out and rescue then when they got into trouble, were everywhere.
happen.

